# Chris Wraight for White Scars?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

A while back, a forum member linked this Black Library Q&A. Someone asks BL when the White Scars are going to turn up. Christ Wraight answers the question and assures that the White Scars' story will be told. When I first read Mr. Wraight's answer, I assumed that he was simply speaking on behalf of the Horus Heresy team at Black Library. That is, I didn't assume he'd be the authour responsible for writing HH White Scars. Furthermore, Dan Abnett had expressed interest in writing HH WS 




However, a search on google reveals that:

Mr. Wraight's Twitter has "Space Wolves, White Scars, High Elves" under his name.

The following comment can be found on his blog:


> Hello Mr. Wraight.
> 
> I’ve heard that you will be writing a limited edition Novella about the White Scars. I was very excited to hear about that given the fact that I think the White Scars really deserve more coverage and also given that I loved Battle of the Fang and your 40k short stories. I’m also very much looking forward to your Iron Hands Space Marine Battles novel.
> 
> ...


 However, there's no reply by Chris

It seems fairly certain that Chris will be handing HH WS. I think his Twitter status is the strongest evidence for this conclusion. I hope it's not a limited edition novella though :/

UPDATE: Well, it's pretty much confirmed


> Shadowhawk: Any plans to tackle the Horus Heresy? And what faction, event, character would you like to explore next?
> 
> Chris: Nothing that’s ready to talk about, I’m afraid. In terms of future projects in general, I’ve got High Elves, Space Wolves and White Scars all on the horizon.


Chris is a great authour and I'm really stoked. Abnett was my first choice (the appearance of WS in _Little Horus_, though brief, was very well done), but I'm glad Chris is doing it.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually missed this bit


> Shadowhawk: What are you looking forward to the most in terms of your own work for 2012?
> 
> Chris: Getting back to writing about dragons, and writing an encounter between two gentlemen, one of whom may or may not be Horus, the other of whom may or may not be the Khan.


----------



## DreadReckoning (May 25, 2012)

As long as Andy Hoare dosent try and do a HH debut, the WS cant deal with anymore punishment.
Abnett or Chris please.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mathuliii!!!

Eh I found Voldorius semi-decent, just not enough alpha legion. but yeah keen for chris wraight to do it. I just hope it doesnt turn out to be another short for an anthology, but it sounds that way.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Mathuliii!!!
> 
> Eh I found Voldorius semi-decent, just not enough alpha legion. but yeah keen for chris wraight to do it. I just hope it doesnt turn out to be another short for an anthology, but it sounds that way.


or worse...a limited edition novella


----------

